# Photos for no good reason



## Oldsarge

This thread is for photos you just can't resist sharing.


----------



## Peak and Pine




----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


>


At 89 years young, Sir Thomas Sean Connery, remains my first choice for the James Bond role. Daniel Craig, take a lesson!


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Gov, as in the best damn gov in the whole wide world. With his Kennedy clan daughter. The pair on a par with the Chicken Church tho? I dunno. The chicken church was mighty good. That's not Pussy Galore with Connery, is it? Parts of her seem to have fallen.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Now this is my kind of thread fellas!


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> The Gov, as in the best damn gov in the whole wide world. With his Kennedy clan daughter. The pair on a par with the Chicken Church tho? I dunno. The chicken church was mighty good. That's not Pussy Galore with Connery, is it? Parts of her seem to have fallen.


I believe the lady on Sean Connery's arm is Micheline Roquebrune, Connery's second wife, who according to Siri became his wife in 1975


----------



## Peak and Pine

Born on the bayou, not really, but were I to have been, I choose here...


----------



## Peak and Pine

...and when it was time to leave my swampy home, Daddy would give me a choice between a Maybach woodie or this...


----------



## Oldsarge

Fond as I am NOT of heat and humidity, I have to admit that the bayou tree house makes me tremble with excitement. Put a pirogue with an Evinrude tied up to the front 'porch' and I could just possibly be interested in an investment. Bass, 'gators and ducks? Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> ...and when it was time to leave my swampy home, Daddy would give me a choice between a Maybach woodie or this...


I'll take the woodie.


----------



## Peak and Pine

_Sheltering in place_ would be a mighty unpleasant experience if I didn't have a ready supply of these...










...and maybe a bowl of weed.


----------



## Oldsarge

And a


----------



## Howard

Peak and Pine said:


> _Sheltering in place_ would be a mighty unpleasant experience if I didn't have a ready supply of these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and maybe a bowl of weed.


That almost looks like rape.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

No, Howard, couldn't be. Did you see the stamp in the upper right, _Approved by the Comics Code Authority_? A very powerful group. If anything should happen to the President_ and_ the Vice President, the Comic Code Authority is empowered to take over. As in a way, it already has.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

How to keep yourself and the little one safe from covid-19...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> Fond as I am NOT of heat and humidity, I have to admit that the bayou tree house makes me tremble with excitement. Put a pirogue with an Evinrude tied up to the front 'porch' and I could just possibly be interested in an investment. Bass, 'gators and ducks? Yum!


How about a pair of Evinrudes attached to the entire structure? I am sure we could achieve hydroplaning if we could find an open stretch of water on the bayou.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43176


I think I may have three different versions of Swiss Army Knives hidden somewhere in the hoard, but none of them are quite as vintage as the one pictured above. LOL. 

Thanks for sharing that one!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43313


One of the original "Happy Faces" that appears to have enjoyed a rather long and obviously hard life! He (or she, as the case may be) looks tired.


----------



## Oldsarge

I am Oldsarge and I approve this day at the beach.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43353
> 
> 
> I am Oldsarge and I approve this day at the beach.


Beach Bunnies under glass...now that is effective social distancing!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> One of the original "Happy Faces" that appears to have enjoyed a rather long and obviously hard life! He (or she, as the case may be) looks tired.


Or had too much to drink.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43379


What the hell is that?😱


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What the hell is that?😱


LOL. Paraphrasing Roy Scheider's character in the movie Jaws, "We're going to need a bigger can of RaidWasp and Hornet Spray!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

Never give up...


----------



## Peak and Pine

The gentleman for whom the Prince of Wales plaid is named is on the right. The woman for whom most of my grandmother's furniture is named is on the left..


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Never give up...
> 
> View attachment 43679


Let's see now....the young man with his head on the pillow is thinking deep thoughts about great adventures yet to be experienced, while his best friend rests his concerned head on the gentleman;s blanket and his most prized possessions; a baseball, his YO-yo, his Colonel Littleton Possibles bag and not surprisingly, a few loose marbles rest on the window sill above his head. Life is good...contemplative, but good!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

eagle2250 said:


> Let's see now....the young man with his head on the pillow is thinking deep thoughts about great adventures yet to be experienced, while his best friend rests his concerned head on the gentleman;s blanket and his most prized possessions; a baseball, his YO-yo, his Colonel Littleton Possibles bag and not surprisingly, a few loose marbles rest on the window sill above his head. Life is good...contemplative, but good!


A beautiful image that says so much.

The computer age has opened up a world of information unimagined by previous generations.

But as the sun rose on computers and the internet it also set on something meaningful that can never be regained.

I'm about to turn 59 and I can say without a doubt that if I had to put my finger on one thing about growing up that I am most grateful for, it would be having no computers in my life.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Maybe the most photographed lighthouse in all of America...










Comissioned by George Washington. My 4th grade teacher's husband was the keeper and one spring day Mrs. Burns took nine-year old me and the other dozen kids in my class up into the ever-winding iron staircase to the tippy-top of that thing. Not for the squeamish, of which I was. And may be still.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Maybe the most photographed lighthouse in all of America...
> 
> View attachment 43741
> 
> 
> Comissioned by George Washington. My 4th grade teacher's husband was the keeper and one spring day Mrs. Burns took nine-year old me and the other dozen kids in my class up into the ever-winding iron staircase to the tippy-top of that thing. Not for the squeamish, of which I was. And may be still.


Reading your post above, I suspect your 4th grade teacher, Mrs Burns, would have been one of my heros...the type from whom we could learn so much!


----------



## Oldsarge

Sixty members of the Secret Service are in quarantine because 31 of them have tested positive for CORVID. Gentlemen, we are two ventilators away from the first woman president . . . and the White House sent the ventilators to Russia.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## 127.72 MHz

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43781
> 
> 
> Sixty members of the Secret Service are in quarantine because 31 of them have tested positive for CORVID. Gentlemen, we are two ventilators away from the first woman president . . . and the White House sent the ventilators to Russia.


And if it would just happen then everything would be okay,...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

In Sicily the women are more dangerous than shotguns . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> In Sicily the women are more dangerous than shotguns . . .
> 
> View attachment 44037


Your assessment could apply equally to the women of almost any nation! LOL.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Surprise...


----------



## Peak and Pine

I would prefer to do my hunting here....


----------



## Peak and Pine

I'm only posting this as a sentence construction question. Isn't_ She gave it away free..._redundant?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, it is. Though if you changed the punctuation to "She gave it away; free all over town" it sort of works. But I'm intrigued that the author is a graduate librarian. Makes me want to read it.


----------



## Charles Dana

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm only posting this as a sentence construction question. Isn't_ She gave it away free..._redundant?


Yes, it's redundant. So is the term "free gift"-another one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Appreciate the responses, but the grammar thing's a ruse, a cover just to post a real cover, of my new favorite book and Yes, Macbeth is scholarship writing and the Bible supremely inspirational and The Art of the Deal taught me everything I know, but _Bookmobile Bad Girl_ is, well I'm just speechless here.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm only posting this as a sentence construction question. Isn't_ She gave it away free..._redundant?
> 
> View attachment 44086


Your illustration goes a long way towards explaining my life long interest in books and reading! LOL. More importantly, the illustration is strangely reminiscent of a best selling novel written by Jojo Moyes , titled "The Giver of Stars a story that showcased the lives of a group of post-depression era librarians in mountain communities of Kentucky delivering books to the rural based and largely illiterate population in those mountains.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> In Sicily the women are more dangerous than shotguns . . .
> 
> View attachment 44037


Where did you find the photo of my uncles?


----------



## Howard

Charles Dana said:


> Yes, it's redundant. So is the term "free gift"-another one of my pet peeves.


What exactly is this "free gift"? Her virginity?


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Howard, I doubt if she's a virgin at this point.

**********************

After the Covid's done, the world, she's gonna change. Mass transit for example...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44346


Oh(!), Ivy style Tennis/Cricket sweaters are just so pretentious! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44462


The scream?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44462


It would appear from the above that when it comes to carving peppers (vs pumpkins) on Halloween, Mother Nature does most of the heavy lifting when it omes to carving the peppers! LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Retired EE

Peak and Pine said:


> I would prefer to do my hunting here....
> 
> View attachment 44066


Looking at the photo, I can also recall the pleasant aroma of library rooms (and book stores) like this, as well. I've spent many, many enjoyable hours in similar environments.


----------



## Big T

Retired EE said:


> Looking at the photo, I can also recall the pleasant aroma of library rooms (and book stores) like this, as well. I've spent many, many enjoyable hours in similar environments.


I agree! In the early to mid-70's, while at Penn State, I spent the majority of my study time at Pattee library, and then developed a reading habit that lasts to this day, when I discovered any book, periodical or newspaper, was at my fingertips, at the same place. What enjoyment it was, to find a reference to another work or earlier periodical, and be able to locate it there, within 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## Oldsarge

I learned to love the Library of Congress System though it took a bit of adjusting from Dewey Decimal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Retired EE

Big T said:


> I agree! In the early to mid-70's, while at Penn State, I spent the majority of my study time at Pattee library, and then developed a reading habit that lasts to this day, when I discovered any book, periodical or newspaper, was at my fingertips, at the same place. What enjoyment it was, to find a reference to another work or earlier periodical, and be able to locate it there, within 15 to 30 minutes.


Many years ago I visited Penn State, State College campus, to interview engineering school graduates. My colleague at the time, and good friend, is a graduate of the engineering school. He suggested I visit the creamery while there. Some of the best ice cream I've had-- ever. Brought a half gallon back to work, encased in dry ice.

As to bookstores, Feldman's and Kepler's in Menlo Park, CA, and 2nd Story Books near Dupont Circle downtown D.C., are nice experiences. I bought quite a few books from Feldman's during a trip to the Bay Area that when checking-in at SFO a special "Heavy" tag was put on my checked luggage. Also, a pretty good Chinese restaurant across the street from Kepler's.


----------



## Oldsarge

And for those who want to be totally dumbfounded by a bookstore, come on up to Portland, OR and visit Powell's. It's one whole city block, five stories high of bookstore. Sort of a brick and mortar Amazon . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> I agree! In the early to mid-70's, while at Penn State, I spent the majority of my study time at Pattee library, and then developed a reading habit that lasts to this day, when I discovered any book, periodical or newspaper, was at my fingertips, at the same place. What enjoyment it was, to find a reference to another work or earlier periodical, and be able to locate it there, within 15 to 30 minutes.


Reading your post above, it would seem we have walked some of the same paths in our lives. During the four years I spent at Penn States University Park campus, I spent countless hours studying in Pattee Library. Life then was good and it still is, though my interest in reading seems to be continually shifting from non-fiction to more and more good fictional writing!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Reading your post above, it would seem we have walked some of the same paths in our lives. During the four years I spent at Penn States University Park campus, I spent countless hours studying in Pattee Library. Life then was good and it still is, though my interest in reading seems to be continually shifting from non-fiction to more and more good fictional writing!


As I have posted previously, my wife, our two older daughters and their husbands are graduates of PSU. Our youngest is a junior at PSU. While visiting her during her freshman year, while walking around campus, we visited Pattee. She was humored at what she viewed as antiquated media.

Now, though we are all PSU graduates, our oldest (a registered architect), got her masters in international finance, from Pitt. Her husband went to Pitt law school, after his bachelors at PSU. Can't have everything, but.....PITT?


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> As I have posted previously, my wife, our two older daughters and their husbands are graduates of PSU. Our youngest is a junior at PSU. While visiting her during her freshman year, while walking around campus, we visited Pattee. She was humored at what she viewed as antiquated media.
> 
> Now, though we are all PSU graduates, our oldest (a registered architect), got her masters in international finance, from Pitt. Her husband went to Pitt law school, after his bachelors at PSU. Can't have everything, but.....PITT?


I had always hoped one or all of our kids would have elected to attend Penn State, but that didn't happen. Now I'm hoping one or more of the Grand Kids will elect to do so. We planned on our two grandsons to attend PSU's wrestling camp this summer, giving them a chance to look at University Park campus and giving Penn State an opportunity to look at them. As a junior and sophomore the ranked seventh and fifth in their respective weight classes in Florida's State Wrestling Championships this past year. Alas, given the challenges of this pandemic we are living through, the wrestling camp was cancelled.

Condolences on the Pitt graduate son-in-law, but take heart, as a PSU grad you didn't marry a Wolverine, but some of us did. LOL. Have a great day!


----------



## Oldsarge

This sounds like an Eastern version of the Ducks vs the Beavers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44533


LOL. That looks like the makings f a do-it-yourself Davy Crockett Hat kit!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44533


Use it as a rug.


----------



## Oldsarge

I looked out my back window yesterday. Now I think I know why I don't have any pond fish anymore.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I looked out my back window yesterday. Now I think I know why I don't have any pond fish anymore.
> 
> View attachment 44566
> 
> 
> View attachment 44567


I'll bet you never considered your pond to be an "all you can eat" water bird feeder/buffet!


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually, I had hoped that by planting black fish and a covering of water plants, the herons and '***** wouldn't find them. And so we learn . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

World's only known collision of a car with a submarine . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

A possibly _unique_ meteorological event.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44592
> 
> 
> World's only known collision of a car with a submarine . . .


Now who takes the accident report on that one? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Now who takes the accident report on that one? :icon_scratch:


Good question. The Harbormaster?


----------



## Oldsarge

When His Lordship cuts expenses.


----------



## Peak and Pine

How we were able to catch the Germans by surprise in Normandy...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44730


One can only conclude that the quarantined chef is 'hotdoging it with this recipe! Can that Oscar Mayer version of a do it yourself Calamari kit ink those shells for us? Thank you for this mornings belly laugh, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

It's . . . it's FERDINAND!


----------



## Peak and Pine

From an era when not only did we care about infrastructure, but also how it looked (see also Brooklyn Bridge for an outstanding American example, gothic as here).


----------



## Peak and Pine

The village hardware has been outta RoundUp for the past ten years...


----------



## Peak and Pine

Train engineers shouldn't be texting....


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> The village hardware has been outta RoundUp for the past ten years...
> 
> View attachment 44773


They need to put the gardener to work, trimming back those vines! LOL.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44533


Call Granny Clampett for a tasty recipe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44941


That fellow needs a fair amount of dental work! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Lucido said:


>


She must be lonely, think I'll ask her out.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Howard said:


> She must be lonely, think I'll ask her out.


Thank you for your service. ;-)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46487
> 
> 
> View attachment 46488


Suggested caption: The men folk are stuck at home, doing all the work; while the women go out for a few drinks! LOL.


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> Suggested caption: The men folk are stuck at home, doing all the work; while the women go out for a few drinks! LOL.


That's very clever. I like clever. The world needs more clever.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46524


Wouldn't want to be the forklift operator responsible for that, but he is obviously a lucky man! LOL


----------



## Oldsarge

Good thing the fuses are kept separately . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46544


Love the natural edge table, but the chair designs...not so much.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't even know what this really is.










And just how fast _was_ the ostrich going when it hit the tree?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't even know what this really is.
> 
> View attachment 46593
> 
> 
> And just how fast _was_ the ostrich going when it hit the tree?
> 
> View attachment 46594


That's a motorcycle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46673


I've just got to ask, is that bear mooning us?  It reminds me of a large tree that had fallen behind our Valparaiso, IN, homestead. The Grand kids quickly laid claim to the downed tree as their sitting/thinking log. It took me over a year get the heart to cut that tree up and remove the debris. Frankly, I wouldn't want to mess with that bear either! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46802


Nice kitty, Can I pet it?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46954


At once, beautiful and a bit on the strange side, methinks At first glance it registered as a stone rendition of Medusa...beautiful but somewhat off putting. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47040


Now there's a face only a mother could love...or at least that is one big Mutha! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47040


That is kind of scary.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Flanderian

Arundel Castle, Arundel, West Sussex, England -


----------



## eagle2250

Flanderian said:


> Arundel Castle, Arundel, West Sussex, England -
> 
> View attachment 47104


As I sit at the keyboard paying our electric bill, I can't help but wonder what it might cost to cool, heat and light the nest pictured in the post quoted above? Perhaps solar panels are an option.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> As I sit at the keyboard paying our electric bill, I can't help but wonder what it might cost to cool, heat and light the nest pictured in the post quoted above? Perhaps solar panels are an option.


You do that too. I'll be watching a show where someone has a giant NYC loft apartment (or some other large place with high ceilings) and, even though the plot is about murder or some family drama or something, I'll be thinking, "my God, the utility bills must be insane for that place."


----------



## Oldsarge

I've seen some documentaries on Country Houses and the current lords/ladies of the manor have to get pretty inventive to answer your question. One toff converted his heating system to wood chips and runs the entire estate off the off cuts of the forestry.


----------



## Oldsarge

We Portlanders are an inventive lot. I hear that hockey sticks are just the ticket for batting tear gas grenades back where they came from.


----------



## Flanderian

eagle2250 said:


> As I sit at the keyboard paying our electric bill, I can't help but wonder what it might cost to cool, heat and light the nest pictured in the post quoted above? Perhaps solar panels are an option.


Like the honey badger, The Earl of Arundel don't care!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47187


So, there was indeed a Henry Ford character in VW's ancestral history, but they offered their Model T designs in colors other than (just) black? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

"An inordinate fondness for beetles . . . "


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47470
> 
> 
> "An inordinate fondness for beetles . . . "


Is it just me or does the picture in the post above 'bug' any of the rest of you guys? LOL.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Do you live in a municipality that supplies water to your home for a fee and if so, do you have any idea what the place that pumps water to your casa looks like?

If you lived In Wroclaw, Poland, it would look like that.


----------



## Peak and Pine

*Traffic alert!* Big pile up on Route 1 south of Bangor. Find alternate route.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Historical coincidence. Same spot a big pile up occured in 1939, just south of Bangor.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Unrelated. Anybody know where I can get me a pair o'carved, reverse painted cuff links? I'm nearing the end and to own, even a single, carved, reverse painted cuff link is on my bucket list. At number 638, some other stuff coming first.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Or, if you lived in Szeged (and could pronounce it), Hungary, you'd be getting your H2O from this shopping cart...


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> I've seen some documentaries on Country Houses and the current lords/ladies of the manor have to get pretty inventive to answer your question. One toff converted his heating system to wood chips and runs the entire estate off the off cuts of the forestry.


I have an old friend who's a prince (of an old Bohemian family); he grew up in Vienna, in the Palais Schwarzenberg (you'd know it if you're familiar with Vienna). He's just shy of 60 (I think 58 this year), so he would have been "a kid" in the 60s and 70s, and he commented that in winter, most of the palace could be in the 40s (F). Sweaters and coats required; the most-inhabited rooms would be better warmed.

But still, how cool to grow up in a palace! Imagine the hiding spots, and forgotten rooms to explore.

These days, the family operates part of the palace as a hotel, in large measure to offset cost of ownership of the property as a whole. Lovely place!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> I have an old friend who's a prince (of an old Bohemian family); he grew up in Vienna, in the Palais Schwarzenberg (you'd know it if you're familiar with Vienna). He's just shy of 60 (I think 58 this year), so he would have been "a kid" in the 60s and 70s, and he commented that in winter, most of the palace could be in the 40s (F). Sweaters and coats required; the most-inhabited rooms would be better warmed.
> 
> But still, how cool to grow up in a palace! Imagine the hiding spots, and forgotten rooms to explore.
> 
> These days, the family operates part of the palace as a hotel, in large measure to offset cost of ownership of the property as a whole. Lovely place!
> 
> DH


That's a pretty standard solution and what I'd do if I were in their place. Of course, I'd have to add a 5-star restaurant to it, just 'cause.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47148
> 
> 
> We Portlanders are an inventive lot. I hear that hockey sticks are just the ticket for batting tear gas grenades back where they came from.


With all the news coming out of (the other) Portland, was curious that you hadn't commented before. But this one made up for it.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> With all the news coming out of (the other) Portland, was curious that you hadn't commented before. But this one made up for it.


Alas, there is a very thin line between peaceful demonstrations and riots. Given the demonstrators increasing seen carrying guns, molotov cocktails, etc. to the party, it appears these supposed peaceful demonstrators are frequently crossing that line and that changes the nature of the appropriate response! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, there is a very thin line between peaceful demonstrations and riots. Given the demonstrators increasing seen carrying guns, molotov cocktails, etc. to the party, it appears these supposed peaceful demonstrators are frequently crossing that line and that changes the nature of the appropriate response! :icon_scratch:


The demonstrations were on the verge of petering out and the total of the 'vandalism' on the Federal Building consisted of some graffiti. Then the Feds showed up and escalated things to a whole new level. Now we have riots but exactly who the 'rioters' are is hard to determine.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The demonstrations were on the verge of petering out and the total of the 'vandalism' on the Federal Building consisted of some graffiti. Then the Feds showed up and escalated things to a whole new level. Now we have riots but exactly who the 'rioters' are is hard to determine.


My friend, you are a wise man and I greatly respect your judgement, but the news coverage I've seen showing the three scorch marks on the Federal Courthouse, intermixed with the graffiti you mention and the collection of bricks, rocks and other debris shown in the news coverage of the events suggests that not everyone showed up to peacefully demonstrate. Watching the news coverage of such events in many communities throughout this troubled Country of ours I have seen a whole lot of property damage, buildings destroyed and entire contents of stores being stolen by those peace loving boys and girls, statues being pulled down and inartfully disposed of(and I don't mean just Confederate statues) with multiple ropes and a pickup truck, I'm just not sure these demonstrators ever had any serious intention of staying peaceful! Well, I guess that's enough said. I hope this doesn't offend you and/or any of our membership, but it is the way I feel.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> No it doesn't offend. Most men of your age, your political sway and your choice of news outlets would respond the same.
> 
> Troubled times bring out troubled people. Pent up emotion bursts with a pin prick. In my tiny town the cops swagger in for their free McDonald's always in camo and enough gear to stop a charging rino. I'm sick of the attitude of cops when not on the hunt. And I'm not even Black, nor is there a single one in my town, but woe to them if there were. The assault on the courthouse in Portland with spray paint, pea shooters, foul language and empty soda cans pains me not in the least.
> 
> *This post will self destruct before end of day because it doesn't belong in this thread, or any thread in this forum created so far*.


While I am pleased to hear that you are not offended by my earlier post, I am also sorry to note the acerbic  tone of the remainder of your reply. I assume you are telling me I am old and stuck in my ways, that I am a conservative Republican and that I reply primarily on Fox News for my information. Other than on the news source(s), you are close to being right on target. I also regularly watch ABC, NBC abd CBS news programming, but I do watch Fox News and I do consider myself to be pretty well informed. LOL.

In the past, I've worked a skirmish line at demonstrations and I can assure you the vast majority of officers assigned to that line would prefer to be somewhere else, involved in so many other, more pleasant activities. Just taking a WAG (wild a**ed guess) here, but I'll bet you have participated in such past activities on the other side of the skirmish line...yes, no? Clearly our opinions differ and that's OK. Let us just try to exercise some mutual respect.

Take care and have a great day.


----------



## Peak and Pine

The day the Japanese discovered Chucks...










I am woefully ignorant of other cultures so it may come as no surprise when I admit here that I didn't think the Japanese wore clothes, let alone Chucks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

^

That's getting a little too close to _Dogs Playing Poker _for comfort, so allow me to escort you back to the Wonderful World of Water Towers, with this from Littlestone, UK.

...


----------



## Peak and Pine

Too upscale?
Then try this one on, from somewhere in Texas.
Where the buffalo roam.
And the skies are not cloudy all day.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47680


LOL! Doesn't 'Blutto' know that smoking will unnecessarily and prematurely wrinkle his skin. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47820


Enjoying a cold beer with your best friend...Life is good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47924
> 
> 
> Hmmm . . .


Now that just can't be good? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Paging George Jetson . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48023
> 
> 
> Paging George Jetson . . .


With some sort of landing gear, the Iron Eagle above could be a workable idea! LOL.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46954


There is something somilar to this pic a few miles north of where I live: it is called a "moon gate", and in years past, was a popular spot for event photos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48217


Ahhh...life is good!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48205


Beware of the What?


----------



## Oldsarge

Whatever bit the sign.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Whatever bit the sign.


Clearly they have some big termites in those parts! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Lucido said:


>


LOL. So much fun, but having ridden an Iron Horse for a number of years, I must caution, riding without a windscreen and no face guard(s) with your mouths open, as pictured, you will consume a hearty serving of raw bugs! No need to stop for meals, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48800


This just had to be one of those days the operator of the rig pictured must have wished he had just stayed in bed! Hope he/she wasn't hurt.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48911


That kid on the far left is sporting some obvious cankles, but ya gotta give it to him...his/her toenails are nicely trimmed! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49476


It's the power of suggestion, for sure I think, but I sit before this keyboard wishing I had some cold pizza for breakfast! I sit here pondering the unfairness of life as I sip on my Atkins' Shake meal replacement.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49551


Oh my, are we witnessing some 'heavy petting on the couch' or perhaps 'a romantic evening with Miss Kitty?'


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49551


i'm thinking of the damage a _housecat _can do to a s_ofa_


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oh my, are we witnessing some 'heavy petting on the couch' or perhaps 'a romantic evening with Miss Kitty?'


Miss Kitty might get ferocious.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Miss Kitty might get ferocious.


Well she certainly ran a tight ship at the Long Branch! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49783


Oh my, so much could be said :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:, but then perhaps, it is better left un-said! However I feel compelled to ask, to clean it would you dry clean or just steam and brush her hat? LOL?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Oh my, so much could be said :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:, but then perhaps, it is better left un-said! However I feel compelled to ask, to clean it would you dry clean or just steam and brush her hat? LOL?


You have to admit, it's probably quite warm . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

In honor of John's 80th Birthday.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50048
> 
> 
> View attachment 50049


What one might see in a fevered dream...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

Perpetually angry bird.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50269
> 
> 
> Perpetually angry bird.


Looks a lot like a Sesame Street character with wings.....obviously a relative of Oscar the Grouch! LOL. A memorable shot, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


LOL, well that's OK! John Quincy Adams played the flute, John Tyler and Abraham Lincoln the violin, Calvin Coolidge nd Ronald Reagan the harmonica, Bill Clinton the saxaphone, and now we learn Trump plays the Squeeze Box. Talented group, eh?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, well that's OK! John Quincy Adams played the flute, John Tyler and Abraham Lincoln the violin, Calvin Coolidge nd Ronald Reagan the harmonica, Bill Clinton the saxaphone, and now we learn Trump plays the Squeeze Box. Talented group, eh?


It's funny because of the way he moves his hands everytime he makes a statement it looks like he's playing an accordion.


----------



## Troones




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51029


An unusual and unarguably 'handy' doorknob, for sure! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51029


That's really cool.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51144


Talk about bad timing. The driver of the upended vehicle could not have picked a worse place to turn over! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Damn, it's Eagle on his latest ride!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51189
> 
> 
> Damn, it's Eagle on his latest ride!


LOL, mine were never powered by anything moire than a 1200 cc, but I must admit that I am mightily impressed with the Hog in the picture above! Thanks for sharing it with us, my friend.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51189
> 
> 
> Damn, it's Eagle on his latest ride!


Hope he's not Under The Influence.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51189
> 
> 
> Damn, it's Eagle on his latest ride!


I had a chum that had a very successful farm equipment business locally. One of his bikes had a small block Chevy for power (think it was called a "Boss Hog). Alas, several months ago, he died in a bike accident in rural NY state, mid-day, when he lost control of his bike and went off the road.


----------



## ran23

Still trying ti figure out what's in the background.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51253


These "Super Hero" lifestyles tend to really wear us out! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Look carefully . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Look carefully . . .
> 
> View attachment 51315


What a great centerpiece for our Thanksgiving Table!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51373


Killing time, gazing up at the stars!


----------



## Oldsarge

I got here early. There was no worm!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51486


Oops! This just can't be good. LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Who, in their right mind, would hire this guy as their lawyer. It would appear his hair has sprung a leak!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Who, in their right mind, would hire this guy as their lawyer. It would appear his hair has sprung a leak!


That's hair dye.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nah, it's his brains.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51509


Now tell us that is your basement! In any event, that is indeed a long gun. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nah, it's his brains.


His brain leaked. :laughing:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51509


What happens if it goes off?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What happens if it goes off?


You fall down the stairs.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You fall down the stairs.


And the gun goes off.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51542


A California initiative gone wrong, very wrong......a 'steroidal Woody Wagon!" They need to strap a surfboard, or two, to the sides of that wagon. LOL


----------



## Oldsarge

Nice drumsticks . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51568
> 
> 
> Nice drumsticks . . .


Is that Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## Oldsarge

Cat


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51578
> 
> 
> Cat


Wasn't that called a "furbee" in an old Star Trek episode? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Monday


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51663
> 
> 
> Monday


It's asleep at the wheel.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51762
> 
> 
> View attachment 51763


dog tired.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52009


OMG!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52009


"Home Sweet Home, but jeez Louise it looks like it might be a little 'seedy!" LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


>


Howard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52089


Now that is taking your iconic roll-up garage door/wall to a whole new level, but it appears that one or more of your cables may have snapped...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

Catermelon?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Big, I thought that one was hilarious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52089


Oh God, LOL!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Hey Big, I thought that one was hilarious.


My reaction was supposed to be humor!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52106
> 
> 
> Catermelon?


Oh my! It appears that watermelon hued travel trailer in post #249 is sporting a pussy. My friend, please calm my fevered mind and tell me I am not hallucinating! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52150


One more reason to look forward to one's celestial eternity....fishing on a cloud lake filled with trophy sized angel fish!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52150


I bet he's flying on Cloud 9.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Lockdown: Month Ten


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52196
> 
> 
> View attachment 52197
> 
> 
> Lockdown: Month Ten


Now which of the above could prove more hazardous to one's health. Life is certainly strange!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52268
> 
> 
> View attachment 52269


That's a crab shack.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That's a crab shack.


Dungeness Crab, that is! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Dungeness Crab, that is! LOL.


Well, it's Oregon.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


A hell of an earthquake, but that is one well built house!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A hell of an earthquake, but that is one well built house!


I don't know how anyone would live in that house.


----------



## Howard

This must be the "Stairway To Heaven".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52420


One of those "oh-so-rare" amphibious boats we hear about...and photographed in the wild, no less! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52467


Ya just don't want to mess with the randy hens in that Rooster's coop! LOL. His Mama must be so proud of him...or not?


----------



## fishertw




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the Black Knight?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52540
> 
> 
> the Black Knight?


I know I shouldn't do so, but I must ask, what were the farrier fees for those 'horse' shoes" Regardless, that horse doesn't have a sufficiently sumptuous rump to make an adult pair of shell cordovans! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52540
> 
> 
> the Black Knight?


Looks like the horse wants to urinate.


----------



## fishertw




----------



## fishertw




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52643


....and the naysayer's said "Frankie's" podcast would just go the the dogs...and now "a star is born!' LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52643


"This is station WOOF and you're on the air".


----------



## Oldsarge

there's always one


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52695
> 
> 
> there's always one


Please don't take this the wrong way, but considering the fellow on the far left, nice ass, perhaps...but why is he giving us the bird? LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but considering the fellow on the far left, nice ass, perhaps...but why is he giving us the bird? LOL. :amazing:


I think he's just lost.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52752


Now that is what I would consider a great example of 'macro-photography' or perhaps just a new approach to taking a selfie? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52814


Looks like a Transformers robot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52832
> 
> 
> View attachment 52833


How is anyone supposed to get into that? :laughing:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52814


Looks like a mobile command post version of a Star War's Imperial Walker...or perhaps, with those oversized flat feet this could be California's latest tool for stomping out forest fires! Hmmnnn?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52832
> 
> 
> View attachment 52833


A dream come true for those who have spent their lives wishing for the opportunity to go bouncing down the road in a VW Beach ball! LOL.

Howard, please note the hinges on the left side of the front of that rig. You enter like Steve Urkel climbed in his car...through the front!


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52695
> 
> 
> there's always one


I would adopt all five in a heartbeat!

Don't know if I've mentioned on Ask Andy, but over a dozen years ago, after our house beagle passed (we raised her from a pup), Since then, DW and I have adopted beagles, specifically older beags. In those dozen years we have adopted four. They make the best member of the family, but unfortunately, their years with you are limited.


----------



## Oldsarge

the problem:










The answer:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52913


While the finish on those shoes may be a tad crusty, I'll bet the purchase of same took a fair amount of dough! LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52913


Just make sure you don't wind up putting butter on your slippers.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52934


Boxers or Blockheads...it's your call! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I HAD to share this!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's a sports crab.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53010
> 
> 
> I think it's a sports crab.


That's a Transformer.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52987


I've always been a dog guy when it came to pet preferences. Looking at the photo in the post above, now I know why! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oregon coyotes ride the light rail.









In Southern California . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53055


Layering for warmth? The pic above could be one of the more bizarre PRL ads. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53078


Egads! Let go of my tongue, LET GO OF MY...Arghhh! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oregon coyotes ride the light rail.
> 
> View attachment 53079
> 
> In Southern California . . .
> 
> View attachment 53077


He must be dog tired.


----------



## Howard

This is what you call a "mask kiss".


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53190


Damned cameras are just too darned difficult for some of us to use. Now where did I put my iphone? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53246


Looks like one of the "Fantastic Beasts" incorporated in the Harry Potter story lines! The scary part is that that thing might quite literally eat the fine garments in one's wardrobe.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53533


Pictorial proof that a VW Beetle really did have sex with a beach ball. LOL! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

They've Landed!


----------



## Troones

eagle2250 said:


> Pictorial proof that a VW Beetle really did have sex with a beach ball. LOL! :amazing:


I want it for so many reasons! Including the fact that the license plate is "PEA". Appropriate, and also happens to be the name of the older of my two cats. 😊


----------



## Oldsarge

Troones said:


> I want it for so many reasons! Including the fact that the license plate is "PEA". Appropriate, and also happens to be the name of the older of my two cats. 😊


I've always considered it an example of what happens when you fart in a Smart Car.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53825


I love unusual architectural examples, but you better watch this one...he's appears to be talking out of the right side of his mouth! LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Our canvas mat commandos...winning stat counts for each in triple digits, State Wrestling Championship placers this past year and looking even more promising this year. The warrior on the right, wearing the Purler shirt, wrestles at 106 pounds; the one on the left wearing the white hoodie wrestles at 120 pounds; and the short one in the center wrestles at....well if youse guys think I'm dumb enough to disclose the weight she fights at, even I am not foolish enough to do that! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54015


Yoda approves.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Wrap a clear glass around it and you would have what looks like a 6' 3" glass of Tang...with a hair in it! LOL. The wife tells me that when she was a teenager, she used Coppertone's "QT," otherwise known as Quick Tan and, based on her resultant tan, she could have been mistaken for that guy's younger sister! Uh Oh.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa




----------



## Oldsarge

I wonder if it's name is Peanut.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 54147


It must be dog tired.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54149
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's name is Peanut.


That's Mr.Owl


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

^^^^^

:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::crazy: I'm so confused


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

http://imgur.com/PkU9STA


----------



## Oldsarge

I've spent my whole life confused.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::crazy: I'm so confused


That's the Kim Kardashian "cry face".


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I've spent my whole life confused.


LOL, it is good to know I haven't been alone!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54192


I wouldn't want to be the barber making a house call on that customer! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54266


Are we looking at a double stuffed Oreo cookie eating contest? If so, it appears we have a winner! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54264
> 
> 
> View attachment 54265
> 
> 
> View attachment 54266


She must have been in an eating contest.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54329


That is as manly a skillet as I have ever seen. If your gal can pull that sword free, she becomes the Queen of your kitchen! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54427
> 
> 
> View attachment 54428
> 
> 
> View attachment 54433


Beauty is indeed in the eyes of the beholder....and then it has also been said that some look, but they do not see!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54536


It appears the entree is going black tie for dinner this evening. Guess I'd better see if I can still fit into my Tux! LOL.


----------



## Tweedlover

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54536


The AFLAC duck on the way to a black tie event?


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweedlover said:


> The AFLAC duck on the way to a black tie event?


Something in Hollywood?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54536


Is that The Aflac Duck?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54566
> 
> 
> View attachment 54567


So it's called a Cowbra?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54635


As a lifetime Republican, it is troubling to think that their Grand Dragon may be living just south of us in Palm Beach, Florida! Alas, it is but one of the many crosses we must bear in our respective journeys through life.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54764
> 
> 
> View attachment 54765
> 
> 
> View attachment 54767


The y resemble Pac Man ghosts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54968


Is the Emperor test driving the original Roman design for a Segway? If he keeps it up, he could beat fictional character Paul Blartt out of his job as a "Mall Cop"...LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55056


I'm not sure what it is that I am looking at, but it looks like a 'land speeder' design that might have been seen on the fictional planet Tatooine, home of the young Luke Skywalker and his aunt and uncle. Just sayin.....


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I'm not sure what it is that I am looking at, but it looks like a 'land speeder' design that might have been seen on the fictional planet Tatooine, home of the young Luke Skywalker and his aunt and uncle. Just sayin.....


I think you're close. I'm guessing a steampunk version of that device.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55155


True dat, but survivalists might! The one who steps off soonest...lives and the bear has dinner with the other. LOL, or would that be 'has the other for dinner?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

this can't have been a good idea.


----------



## Oldsarge

Man must really _not_ like crows.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55734
> 
> 
> View attachment 55735


The old guy on top's skin is so weathered that he looks like a dried and faded old piece of cowhide.. The fellow below really needs to put on a bit of weight! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55830


You just don't see many of those 'armchair' bike saddles! Wish I had had one of those when I was trying to win the Iron Butt award in our local HOG Chapter. LOL.


----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55734
> 
> 
> View attachment 55735


If they ever erect a bronze statue of Bert from Sesame Street, I suspect it will look a lot like the top photo! 😆


----------



## Troones

Incredible. It actually existed! (almost)


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Brooks Brothers.










(...repeating myself from last summer, but thought it was worth it.)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Peak and Pine

I like bats. I found the little fella below, rather dried out, in the upper hall where I seldom go in winter, last night. (Photo'ed next to a cup of old fashioned Maine finger-stirred coffee, so's you'll know it's me.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

l should also add I found an alligator in my bed, but I may have have just dreamt that.


----------



## Howard

Troones said:


> Incredible. It actually existed! (almost)
> View attachment 55948


I remember that, Didn't Bert sneeze his nose off in this one?


----------



## Dandan

Peak and Pine said:


> View attachment 55971
> 
> 
> I like bats. I found the little fella below, rather dried out, in the upper hall where I seldom go in winter, last night. (Photo'ed next to a cup of old fashioned Maine finger-stirred coffee, so's you'll know it's me.)
> 
> View attachment 55972


It's beautiful, Peak.

I have a friend who collects and dries out birds that died naturally and then displays them in glass jars.

I wonder if you might want to do something similar with this bat?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Dandan said:


> It's beautiful, Peak. I have a friend who collects and dries out birds that died naturally and then displays them in glass jars. I wonder if you might want to do something similar with this bat?


Why thank you, Dan. Because he was in sleeping position when found, his wings are unfurled and am afraid I'd tear them if pulled out to full el murciélago splendor. So he's in a rinsed out Smuckers jar, as is.


----------



## Oldsarge

I really like bats, too, but for some reason we don't seem to have many around here. Maybe when the weather warms a bit.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I really like bats, too, but for some reason we don't seem to have many around here. Maybe when the weather warms a bit.


LOL, I can't honestly say I am not a fan of those creepy little flying rodents. When we sold our Hoosierville home they cost us a fair chunk of change. They had managed to chew a tiny hole through our 'heavy slab (inch thick)' siding on the second floor and had gotten into an enclosed space in the rafters over the garage that was sealed off from the attic space to which we had access. Over time they were able to accumulate a fair amount of bat crap at the base of one wall. In spite of the rumored erotic applications for bat Guano (who among us has not seen "Ace Ventura, Pet Detective?"), it is in fact potentially harmful to humans and it must be removed and the area sterilized before a house can be sold legally. After the bats and their excrement were removed and the area was scrubbed clean and sterilized and several thousand dollars later, we sold the house! Those nasty little F'ers cost me a lot of money, leaving me as 'not a fan.' However, we do have a public bat house at the head of one of our nature trails here in Harmony. Poetic justice, I guess? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56077


Isn't that the bread glove?


----------



## Oldsarge

For when you're running a little late . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

This is actually in production--for $1.2M!










Not recommended for salt water.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56243


A great example of Siamese Airliner pods, depending on the same certer line source of thrust to keep the "wind beneath their wings." and keep them flying. The sad reality is if we try to separate the two, both will drop out of the sky and crash.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56265


There is a mildly uncomfortable degree of truth in the words displayed in the post above...and I speak from experience. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56396


Would you look at that...I can't carry a tune, even in a bucket, and that little fellow plays a (purple:crazy Tuba in a marching band. It has been often said, "where there's a will, there is a way! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56396


That's one funky cat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56485


Darth Vader in his "puffy coat" uniform. Paraphrasing this iconic arch villain, "I am your father, Luke...don't make me embarrass both of us by taking you out in public, while I am wearing this coat!" ...and now we all know what started that intergalactic war, all those years ago. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56485


Now That's a coat.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Now That's a coat.


....or perhaps a grossly obese bumble bee? LOL.  Reminds me of a time when I was a kid and my Saturday chore was to relocate a pile of coal ashes to have them removed from the property. The pile had been there for awhile and on one of my cuts with the shovel I sliced through a sizeable nest of yellow jackets...I was stung by what appeared to be 17 of those little terrorists and I swear that some of them were every bit as big as the one in the picture, to which you refer! Just sayin.....:crazy:


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56272


For those that enjoy metal work, the website for my manufacturing plant is "metaltech-pm.com". My son in law's family business (he's CEO) is "gasbarre.com".


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> For those that enjoy metal work, the website for my manufacturing plant is "metaltech-pm.com". My son in law's family business (he's CEO) is "gasbarre.com".


And people whine that 'America doesn't manufacture anything any more'. Balderdash!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Big T said:


> For those that enjoy metal work, the website for my manufacturing plant is "metaltech-pm.com". My son in law's family business (he's CEO) is "gasbarre.com".


Wow. The family that does powder metal together stays together. Seriously now, very impressive website, yours. The son in law's, well have no idea what I just read there, but I'm sure that those in whatever business that is appreciate the resource. Since the 70s, good for them. And you.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> And people whine that 'America doesn't manufacture anything any more'. Balderdash!


His compan


Peak and Pine said:


> Wow. The family that does powder metal together stays together. Seriously now, very impressive website, yours. The son in law's, well have no idea what I just read there, but I'm sure that those in whatever business that is appreciate the resource. Since the 70s, good for them. And you.


My son-in-law business, is one of the largest, if not the largest, manufacturer of all equipment for powder metal in the country, if not the world. I started my business in 1989, and new his family a decade earlier. Our kids started dating in 2005, married in 2009.

My website is several years old, needs updated! I have some automation, and early in March, order my first (programmable) robot. Eagle will appreciate this, as we're both PSU grads (my entire family), my youngest daughter is a junior at PSU, and will take over my business in the next several years.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> His compan
> 
> My son-in-law business, is one of the largest, if not the largest, manufacturer of all equipment for powder metal in the country, if not the world. I started my business in 1989, and new his family a decade earlier. Our kids started dating in 2005, married in 2009.
> 
> My website is several years old, needs updated! I have some automation, and early in March, order my first (programmable) robot. Eagle will appreciate this, as we're both PSU grads (my entire family), my youngest daughter is a junior at PSU, and will take over my business in the next several years.


"We are....." Have a great day!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56243


So that's how we're getting the first humans to Mars!

Wow, funny and a little creepy at the same time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56861


Someone ought to buy that poor pups owner a toy dinosaur...he really wants one! If I had ever humiliated one of our Dobermans like that, they would have bitten me. NUff said! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57012


Actor LeVar Burton used to play a character who wore eye wear on the Star Trek TV series that was reminiscent of the eye wear worn by that cat pictured above! I can't help but wonder if the Starship Enterprise had any four legged critters as crew members? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57116
> 
> 
> View attachment 57117


I have a question, Is that something from Star Wars?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I have a question, Is that something from Star Wars?


It's a Steampunk Octopus, according to the original post.


----------



## Oldsarge

Apparently the captain was mightily offended that someone had the temerity to scratch his paint.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57163
> 
> 
> Apparently the captain was mightily offended that someone had the temerity to scratch his paint.


I sure hope they gave that Captain a medal for giving that N. Korean artillery battery a much needed lesson in the fine art of respect!


----------



## Dhaller

My great aunt sent me this picture of my great grandmother. She was born in 1889 and died in 1990... she last visited me when she was 95, and (at her request) we climbed Stone Mountain. She was a beast! Sharp as a tack until the very end, as well.

Not sure what year this was, but I'd guess in the 1910s at the latest.

The man she's with - interesting outfit. I wish it was better lit... any ideas?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

All I recognize is the double barrel shotgun.


----------



## eagle2250

Dhaller said:


> My great aunt sent me this picture of my great grandmother. She was born in 1889 and died in 1990... she last visited me when she was 95, and (at her request) we climbed Stone Mountain. She was a beast! Sharp as a tack until the very end, as well.
> 
> Not sure what year this was, but I'd guess in the 1910s at the latest.
> 
> The man she's with - interesting outfit. I wish it was better lit... any ideas?
> 
> DH
> 
> View attachment 57517


A beautiful, young damsel standing there with an older gentleman, perhaps her father, with his trusty Thunderstick...the old persuader...as they wait for the young grooms arrival to complete the young couple's big day. I think in the story books they call it a "shotgun wedding!" LOL. Seriously, it sounds like your Grandmother lived a long, happy and very full life. Thanks for sharing this wonderful picture with us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57597


Squirrel says "The legends were true!"


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57597


Now whos going to tell me I don't have BIG cojones? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57597


The squirrel has some big nuts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57720


Clean as a whistle! Are we ready to get on with the colonoscopy now? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

R2V2?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57745
> 
> 
> R2V2?


Where's C3PO?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57819


Holy cow! A high rise Micro Bus...You just don't see many of those in the wild. I can't help but wonder if it's like on a cruise ship, where nudists can sunbathe, but only on the upper most deck? LOL


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> I can't help but wonder if it's like on a cruise ship, where nudists can sunbathe, but only on the upper most deck?


How would you know that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Peak and Pine said:


> How would you know that?


Don't ask.


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> How would you know that?


LOL! As I considered the issue, I just asked myself "what would my friend Peak and Pine do if he found himself in this situation" and then I just went up and looked to confirm or deny the rumors. That's my story and I'm sticking to it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57893
> 
> 
> View attachment 57894
> 
> 
> View attachment 57900


That first one looks like Thomas The Train.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and in the last one, it appears she got a little carried away with those butt cheek implants! Oh My! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and in the last one, it appears she got a little carried away with those butt cheek implants! Oh My! LOL.


A little pushin' for the cushion.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57994


Exciting enough that someone almost blew up the house.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a tractor for transporting molten steel!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58153


The picture above is truly an interesting twist on a classic work of art! It would appear the angels above have traded their swaddling rigs in for coveralls. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58193
> 
> 
> View attachment 58194


Oh-my....be still my heart! A Micro-Bus on automotive steroids. Egad, the coaches never told us the steroids could have extreme side affects! :crazy:


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Well, someone appears envious! The bottom line is sometimes the lawd giveth ...and sometimes he don't! LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Well, someone appears envious! The bottom line is sometimes the lawd giveth ...and sometimes he don't! LOL. :amazing:


Why was Sophia staring at Jane's bosoms?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58377


A table leg/pedestal, made from Legos, no less. May we assume those have been superglued to enhance stability? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58377


That's really neat, those must be Legos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58432


Oh great.....now, every time I encounter a 'fat cat' I'm going to be watching for an "Alien" to come bursting forth from his/her stomach. Life can be such a nightmare. :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58468


A chick in a mask?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> A chick in a mask?


Very nicely played, Sir Howard!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

DUET


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58506
> 
> 
> DUET


Cute, for sure, but I'm betting that guy can;t sing; that dog won't hunt and that guitar will make no music. Call me a pessimist...LOL!


----------



## Peak and Pine

My favorite living actor and (wait for it)...his son.










He's never been married, but he's got kids sprinkled all over the place. So, just how t'hell how old was he when this one came along?


----------



## Peak and Pine

...and why is he wearing a tuxedo jacket? And he's got something edible he's fingering in his hand. Maybe it's feeding time for the kid. Is he bathing regularly, or just at two week intervals? No matter, he's my fave. (Al, lose the kid, get a dog to walk.)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I really, really want one of these.


----------



## eagle2250

Is it or isn't it?
....and now the mystery is finally solved! LOL.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58544


Something one might find at Wylie E. Coyote's garage/estate sale? LOL. 


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58561
> 
> 
> I really, really want one of these.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58609


A pontoon hammock....one that it is harder of which to fall out, yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd like one like that but I'm not sure where to put it.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Blowing across the top of an open bottle of water to create that Oh-So-Familiar and well loved foghorn effect. Who among us has not done so? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58652


I've always been a Star War's fan and besides, if I looked like that, I might be more inclined to grip Mr Daniels tightly, by the neck to insure he remained my very own! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58652


Speaking of Jack Daniels, a few years ago I've had The Jack Daniels Tennessee Whiskey (with Honey) I have yet to try The Sour Apple one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58738


What...give up my HOG for a Kawasaki? Never! LOL.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58764


Given Mrs Eagles ongoing obsession with Elvis, it looks like we will be getting a new dog! Jeez Louise, I wonder if all that hair sheds? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58764


He ain't nothing but a hound dog.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58738


But I am afraid, I want to stay young forever.


----------



## Oldsarge

When you want to only catch small fish.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58818
> 
> 
> View attachment 58819
> 
> 
> View attachment 58820
> 
> 
> When you want to only catch small fish.
> View attachment 58821
> 
> View attachment 58822
> 
> 
> View attachment 58823


A never ending infusion of smiles on our senses! Years ago I spent six months working with the Pennsylvania State Police, as part of an undergraduate study program, assigned to Troop F in Montoursville, PA. We saw many Amish families in their horse drawn buggies, driving the roadways in that area, but never one driving a horse drawn travel trailer! Oh-My.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58897


Looks like one of those "Mean Trees" in the Wizard of Oz, (would it be)that/who threw their apples at poor lost Dorthy and her little dog Toto! Oh-My. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59002


It was just a few weeks back I was wondering whatever happened to "Easy Rider"...and now it seems we know. Could that be Dennis Hopper riding pillion on that vintage bike? LOL!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59023


......or perhaps we are seeing the worlds largest infinity pool. In any case, I am somewhat in awe of those surfers...it is not an easy skill to pick up!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59092


LOL...drinking buddies? We have seen perhaps 11 of those creepy little critters throughout our neighborhood this Spring...three of which seem inclined to traipse across our lawn regularly. To my mind they are better left alone, as while we humans first gave leprosy to armadillos, they are now giving ir back to us. LOL, I wouldn't recommend sharing a Bud Light with one of them! I was going to do away with the ones frequenting our yard and the HOA and they threatened to fine me if I was caught doing so. Everything, except humans, are protected in this place. Jeez Louise, I really hate the HOA. Bwahahaha!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59122


Tell Him.


----------



## Oldsarge

mantisycle


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59159


A root ball with teeth? Those oversized canines may indicate we are dealing with a Vampire Spud! Be careful...they are known as predators of the night. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A root ball with teeth? Those oversized canines may indicate we are dealing with a Vampire Spud! Be careful...they are known as predators of the night. LOL.


Looks like a skull.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Looks like a skull.


I think it's a cat.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59230


I'm confused. Is he enjoying a day at the beach with his best chick or is he slow roasting a chicken dinner in that solar oven? Inquiring minds just have to know! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I'm confused. Is he enjoying a day at the beach with his best chick or is he slow roasting a chicken dinner in that solar oven? Inquiring minds just have to know! LOL.


I think he's trying for the Guinness by being the first dude to surf with a chicken.


----------



## Oldsarge

THIS IS THE BEST!!










If I was a biker . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I think he's trying for the Guinness by being the first dude to surf with a chicken.


Thanks for the update. :crazy:


----------



## fishertw

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58997


That's what eating those veggies will do to you.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59299
> 
> View attachment 59300


Consider me as creeped out....on both counts! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59299
> 
> View attachment 59300


Looks like a tree branch.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59435


What the heck is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

A rubber ducky costume?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59485


Are we looking at a feathered tennis ball with a (little) pecker? Bwahahaha!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A rubber ducky costume?


Looks like in the back someone is holding a fan.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Play Fetch, the dog said. It will be fun, he said!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59666
> 
> 
> View attachment 59667
> 
> 
> View attachment 59668
> 
> 
> View attachment 59669


A veritable collection of pictorial puzzles!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59742


Creative humor.....yes, no? However we are still frustrated when the ATM's out of order! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59927


Oh Dear!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59920


A vegetative giraffe, perchance? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Note the brandy, the cigar and the upswept whiskers. This is a very urbane tiger.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59953


He must be going to the zoo.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59953


Now that is something I've always wanted to do...Bear it all in a Yellow Cab. He must be a cop...on patrol, out there looking to take a bite out of crime! LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Were the choice mine, I would find me another seat! Just saying.....


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Were the choice mine, I would find me another seat! Just saying.....


She thinks he must've farted or it could've been the chair squeaking.


----------



## fishertw

eagle2250 said:


> Were the choice mine, I would find me another seat! Just saying.....


in another room!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60254


Someone is a real Johnny Depp, Pirates of The Caribbean fan!


----------



## fishertw

But is it carved out of a dead mans skull?


----------



## Oldsarge

fishertw said:


> But is it carved out of a dead mans skull?


Maybe out of the skulls of an entire crew? According to the source, it's three feet long and took 15 months to carve.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

EW ABUG


----------



## Oldsarge

ENT


----------



## Oldsarge

They can bone out doughnuts?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Norwegian Marine landing craft.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60362
> 
> 
> They can bone out doughnuts?


donuts have no bones.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60362
> 
> 
> They can bone out doughnuts?


I've heard the guy who labelled those donuts is planning a run for a seat in the US Congress. If so, he will fit right in! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60516
> 
> 
> View attachment 60517


My gawd, that is the biggest roll of duct tape I can recall ever seeing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60663


....and that is but one of the legendary "Dogs of War!" LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Wile E.? Is that you dude?


----------



## Oldsarge

Homebilts


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60754
> 
> 
> View attachment 60755
> 
> 
> Homebilts


An A10 Grass Hog and a Little Bird ceiling fan...now that's a winning combination of household appliances! Needless to say, I want one of each. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The downward Panda pose.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60835


Someone had too much spare time on their hands.


----------



## Oldsarge

I didn't even know that 'Fastest Shed' was a category.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fastest locust?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60874
> 
> 
> I didn't even know that 'Fastest Shed' was a category.


How many bedrooms does that thing have and what kind of gas mileage can it claim? Traveling at speeds of up to 110 MPH, it be a dream retirement home for grand parents with grand kids growing up in different parts of the country! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60963


I'm pretty sure that riding that unicycle/iron horse over any long distances would at least temporarily cross one's eyes, in a most unsightly way...Oh no!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61144


Now would the above be most accurately described as a Beetle in the Wild or perhaps in this instance, a Lady Bug? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61172
> 
> 
> View attachment 61173
> 
> 
> View attachment 61174


Three observations, top to bottom:

1. Clearly Dragons do exist!
2. VW appears to have a rather aggressive crash testing program.
3. We have our Woody's and we have our Rusty's...personally I prefer the Woody's!

LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61254


Brings to mind that country classic tune, sung by the late, great Tex Ritter, "I dreamed I was there in Hillbilly Heaven and Oh what a beautiful sight!" A good truck will never die, but they will slowly rust away.


----------



## eagle2250

Men At Work at the 2021 Florida State Wrestling Championships. Our youngest Grandson is the wrestler in the dark singlet. A rising senior, he has five colleges looking at him at this point! A good way to fund a college education.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61465


Is that a VW Micro-Bus with a roof rack on it? The heater in that gem appears to be the ally to have on cold winter night road trips of the mind by the owners and observers of this pithy rendition of an automotive classic!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> View attachment 61438
> 
> 
> Men At Work at the 2021 Florida State Wrestling Championships. Our youngest Grandson is the wrestler in the dark singlet. A rising senior, he has five colleges looking at him at this point! A good way to fund a college education.


Just don't have him sign to The WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment) he might get creamed on the main roster.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Just don't have him sign to The WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment) he might get creamed on the main roster.


Howard, my friend, thank you for the caution WWE can be very entertaining, but that's about it. Now in my case, I used to regularly watch GLOW (Gloriious Ladies of Wrestling) on Saturdays. If you are into ladies, latex and leather, that was some good wrestling to watch! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fishertw




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61560
> 
> 
> View attachment 61561
> 
> 
> View attachment 61562
> 
> 
> View attachment 61563


A quartet of examples that prove one man's misfortune can be another man's mirth. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61612


....and the question remains, "is it we who presume to train our pets or is it our pets who train us? Personally, I suspect it is a whole lot of both. Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61636


Is that a Beersicle?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61647


Now that is one fancy brush hog...and fast too! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61773


LOL. I can't get over how well trained that 'dog' is to lie so still in that bun while his big friend shows off for any onlookers that may happen by! Bwahahaha.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61768


A Cannoli sandwich?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61900


Jeez Louise, that fellow has to put some body lotion on that dried skin of his/hers! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61956


A twin engine flying Micro Bus and the best news is, every passenger gets a window seat! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62056


It seems art can be found almost anywhere! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62135
> 
> View attachment 62136
> 
> View attachment 62137
> 
> 
> View attachment 62138


"If you're happy and you know it;"
clamp your hams(?)!

....but enough of this word play. I think my buddies waiting in the driveway .....for us to "go get some coffee!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Especially one with an Italian last name.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62211


That's the worst case of Tree man syndrome (epidermodysplasia verruciformis) I've ever seen. It's well past the time to see your Dermatologist! Nuff said.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62261
> 
> 
> View attachment 62262
> 
> View attachment 62263


Proposed captions for those wonderful photos:

Picturw#1. Easy Rider Lawn Care Service.
Picture #2. The name is Britches...Sugar Britches! Grrr...
Picture #3 Craftsman Tools never fail, they just get repurposed! Or...Real Men need lid lifters too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

One for me and one for Eagle.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> One for me and one for Eagle.
> 
> View attachment 62373
> 
> 
> View attachment 62374


Great collection of pocket knives and that Barber Chair would look absolutely at home in my study, pairing oh-so-well with the helmet and goggles I kept when I sold the beloved bike! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62390


They do seem to have great big cows out there in Big Sky Country! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62417
> 
> View attachment 62418
> 
> 
> View attachment 62420


What the hell is a smork?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What the hell is a smork?


 I'm alamed to admit I don't know.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm alarmed to admit I don't know.


I might need to google it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Harpy eagles eat primates.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

When Old Blue turns Green


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Maskless vs Hooded Robe


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62973
> 
> 
> Maskless vs Hooded Robe


With that lifeguard on watch, I think I would look for another beach. Yes, yes it is true...the Grim Reaper comes in many forms, many of them maskless!


----------



## Oldsarge

Today's attitude.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63039
> 
> 
> Today's attitude.


I get that stare when I try to sneak in the house after a night of card playing with me chums!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> I get that stare when I try to sneak in the house after a night of card playing with me chums!


I get that stare almost every time I tell a joke at home. Mrs Eagle is a stern task master...LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I get that stare almost every time I tell a joke at home. Mrs Eagle is a stern task master...LOL.


We all joke about our significant others, but we'd all be lost without them! Tomorrow, DW and I celebrate our 42nd year of semi-bliss!


----------



## Oldsarge

I miss mine terribly.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> We all joke about our significant others, but we'd all be lost without them! Tomorrow, DW and I celebrate our 42nd year of semi-bliss!


My Parents celebrated 52 years together earlier in the month.


----------



## Oldsarge

I really miss Trader Vic's.

And I like bats, too.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> We all joke about our significant others, but we'd all be lost without them! Tomorrow, DW and I celebrate our 42nd year of semi-bliss!


Congratulations to you and your wife, my friend, on 42 years of marital bliss...Life is good and She makes it even better!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63127
> 
> 
> I really miss Trader Vic's.
> 
> And I like bats, too.
> 
> View attachment 63131


Is that supposed to be a door or a window?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is that supposed to be a door or a window?


Methinks it is a gate. Quite stylized, but a gate none-the-less!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Methinks it is a gate. Quite stylized, but a gate none-the-less!


Could be Dracula's gate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63208
> 
> 
> View attachment 63209


It looks like one could take that perfectly good set of treads and screw an M1 Abrams Tank on top and you would have something with witch to make the other guy dig that hole for you! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the oldest building in Norway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I gotta BIG stick!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63245
> 
> 
> View attachment 63246
> 
> View attachment 63247


Suggested captions:

1. A modern day monarch!
2. Popeye was a superhero, but Olive Oil was a bit of a Twig.
3. Bottom line, "life is a bitch!"

LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I gotta BIG stick!
> 
> View attachment 63275


"Speak softly and carry a big stick!" So said Teddy Roosevelt and his dog named Teddy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I am SO ready!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63309
> 
> View attachment 63310
> 
> 
> View attachment 63311
> 
> 
> View attachment 63316


If The Beatles were on their smartphones.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63544


Now I know what to do with all those old computer components hidden away in the spare room...turn them into a set of computer "Geek Blocks"...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63648


I've never seen a Target store that I was that anxious to get to.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's not that I'm afraid of dying, I just don't want to be there when it happens--Woody Allen


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63808
> 
> 
> View attachment 63810
> 
> 
> View attachment 63809


Indeed, "a picture can be worth a thousand words"....or more! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Today's my grandfather's birthday (107 if he were still kicking!) and my cousin sent me a picture of him and his twin brother (my great uncle) back in 1924, at age 10. Ted & Fred.

Trad boy's wear?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63943


Now just where are they going to mount the main gun on that tank? :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63970


"The Takinf of Pellum, One, Two, Three"...... or perhaos just a version thereof? LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64118


....and they said I was crazy when I wanted to jump out of perfectly good airplanes. Anti-vaxxers...Jeez Louise!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64168
> 
> 
> View attachment 64169
> 
> 
> View attachment 64170
> 
> 
> View attachment 64172
> 
> 
> View attachment 64173
> 
> 
> View attachment 64174


A twist on the obvious, eh? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64341
> 
> 
> View attachment 64342


The Octoburger?


----------



## Oldsarge

Logical but seriously creepy. What goes into the Soup of the Night?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64497
> 
> 
> Logical but seriously creepy. What goes into the Soup of the Night?


Considering that that is a frog we see tucking into that bowl of "soup of the night," I can only guess that fly's must be a main ingredient. Given that presumption, I think I will pass. LOL!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64497
> 
> 
> Logical but seriously creepy. What goes into the Soup of the Night?


Leftovers?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64533


Payback! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

This one's for Eagle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64758


----------



## eagle2250

^^
.......and June Cleaver was heard to say, "Ward, you were a little rough on the Beaver last night!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64852


Death should not be picked up.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Taxi?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65036
> 
> 
> Taxi?


....and it is a Taxi with a sleeper compartment, no less! Let us just hope the driver doesn't pop a wheelie. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65236


That's what happens when you put a new guy in the big rig! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65291


What a great family activity...out for a weekend bike ride! It brings families together.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65439


Certainly not the sharpest tack in the box! But then this opinion comes from a former young kid who tied a beach towel around his shoulders, thinking he had discovered Superman's secret to flying. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Halloween?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Halloween?
> 
> View attachment 66377


The Headless Horseman?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Happy Halloween?
> 
> View attachment 66377


Pictorial proof that the Kings Cavaliers should not be allowed to play with their battle axes, when not in the combat arena! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66455


Clearly those fellas can't 'bear' the stress of To-Do lists, but thay are always ready to sink their teeth into a nap(pun intended)! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Unfortunately she's in Finland!


----------



## Oldsarge

He's the ring fetcher!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67071
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she's in Finland!


"She lives in Finland?" I thought Elvira lived in Los Angeles, CA. I wonder if she gets travel and per diem, in addition to the $500. I would like to be able to check out, leaving em wondering, but I'm also tighter than two coats of paint...or so it has been opined! LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> "She lives in Finland?" I thought Elvira lived in Los Angeles, CA. I wonder if she gets travel and per diem, in addition to the $500. I would like to be able to check out, leaving em wondering, but I'm also tighter than two coats of paint...or so it has been opined! LOL. :icon_scratch:


I looked up the phone number. It's international code for Finland. I'm hurt. I was hoping so much . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67071
> 
> 
> Unfortunately she's in Finland!


Why $500? I don't want her at any funeral, if you're not a relative family or friend then don't come to a funeral and I pay you 500 dollars to start weeping like you're one of the family.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67073
> 
> 
> View attachment 67075
> 
> 
> He's the ring fetcher!


 We have a house beagle that loves to get in on any photo taking, unfortunately she always insists on taking a dump just as the photo is snapped!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67241


That is a great start on preparing for a Viking Funeral! Now we are just waiting for sunset. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67549


I don't understand.


----------



## Oldsarge

3.14 is pi. Hence o-pi-nion minus pi = onion.


----------



## Corcovado

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47470
> 
> 
> "An inordinate fondness for beetles . . . "


Looks like a collection Dr. Maturin of the HMS Surprise might've had!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy High-loween!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67651
> 
> 
> Happy High-loween!


Cheech and Chong? I think they came by our house on Sunday evening!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Cheech and Chong? I think they came by our house on Sunday evening!


I followed them through the downtown area where I live. Old four door Jag, low riding, windows down, smoke pouring out alternating between passenger and driver side, going about 15mph in a 35mph zone.


----------



## Oldsarge

Halloween is officially over!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69093
> 
> 
> Halloween is officially over!


I can hear the fictional character Jenny from the movie Forrest Gump screaming softly in the background......"Run Forest, run!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69225


We serious hunters frequently enjoy relaxing in the midst of our accumulated trophies....yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69093
> 
> 
> Halloween is officially over!


In my accumulation of antique tools, I have a sharpening wheel virtually identical to the one in the picture.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69427


"Christmas Vacation" vehicular holiday lighting design, by Chevy Chase.....LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> "Christmas Vacation" vehicular holiday lighting design, by Chevy Chase.....LOL.


We (meaning the entire T household), are not permitted to watch any movie with Chevy Chase in it, because dear wife hates Mr. Chase!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> We (meaning the entire T household), are not permitted to watch any movie with Chevy Chase in it, because dear wife hates Mr. Chase!


Why does she hate him?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Why does she hate him?


Women can be very irrational sometime, Howard! In other words, I don't know!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> We (meaning the entire T household), are not permitted to watch any movie with Chevy Chase in it, because dear wife hates Mr. Chase!


I suspect your dear wife would get a fair amount of support in her opinion(s) regarding Chevy Chase. Even his fellow actors offer a fairly consistent cacophony of criticisms of Mr Chase. However I have enjoyed his Vacation movies. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Women can be very irrational sometime, Howard! In other words, I don't know!


I kinda like his humor on occasions.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69909


Wow! Those Viking Warriors could really row a boat, sufficiently to drive their bow well above the surface of the water they were navigating!


----------



## Oldsarge

I really want one of these!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70203


Perhaps the little fellow just has to punch up his letter to Santa a bit, to more clearly make his point....."Give me that fishing gear or I will rock the parents world on Christmas day! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

global birb


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Whar's mah coffee?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70387
> 
> 
> Whar's mah coffee?


Now that's a guy who needs his morning Joe even more than I do! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70353


At last...useful ink for those of us bikers with short memories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Do you think he really believes this?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70741
> 
> 
> Do you think he really believes this?


That pigeons are liars?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 70679


Don't feed (yourself to) the bears. Good advice, eh! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And found a new tailor.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71131
> 
> 
> And found a new tailor.


........and now we know that Santa is a man inclined to wear shafted boots with a suit.and that the jacket for that suit is of a 3R2 design. I can't help but wonder if those trousers are cuffed for when he is wearing low quarter shoes! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Triumph of the mammals


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71315
> 
> 
> Triumph of the mammals


LOL. so it wasn't a large asteroid strike that killed off the dinosaurs, but rather a large scale attack of really, really cute but mean spirited pussy cats that wiped them out?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71931


Talk about having your name on the wrong list at Santa's Workshop! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72165


Taking down a reindeer like the one pictured above can become a shocking experience when one proceeds to field dress their trophy! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72259
> 
> 
> View attachment 72261


In a one on open slay.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72297
> 
> 
> View attachment 72299


I don't understand Darth Vader on a potato.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72299





Howard said:


> I don't understand Darth Vader on a potato.


Actually that's "Rachael (Ray)" Vader, in the 30 Minute Meal(s) episode in which she shows us how to bake a potato using nothing but a light saber! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I don't understand Darth Vader on a potato.


Elf on a shelf
Vader on a potater.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Actually that's "Rachael (Ray)" Vader, in the 30 Minute Meal(s) episode in which she shows us how to bake a potato using nothing but a light saber! LOL.


Rachel Ray! Be still my heart! About a dozen years ago (at least), I had a friend that handled her publicity. I asked her to get me Rachel's autograph. She did one better: an autographed cookbook AND an autographed photo of Rachel in her bathrobe, waving and saying "Hi Tony"!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72497
> 
> 
> View attachment 72499


Let's see? I still have the helmet, the googles, the leather riding jacket, and my Wesco riding boots. Now all I need to get is that new ride pictured above! I wonder if they will allow me to take it to the home, when that time comes? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73053


How about throwing Donald Trump in a volcano?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73095


Ouch! That one strikes close to home. Our oldest grand daughter was helping me wrap presents this past weekend and when it was all said and done, for every present I had wrapped, she had wrapped four. Clearly it takes us geezers a bit longer to get things done. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73689


Great memories...I once had a plow that looked just like that, but alas, mine was attached to a tractor....not a Rolls!. I could plow the neighbors driveways, as well as ours and truly they were impressed. Just think how impressed they would have been if I had attached that plow to a Rolls? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gettin' DOWN!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73887


It appears that the VW Micro Bus offers it's version of one of those Imperial Walkers from the StarWars franchise. Jeez Louise, now I will never be fully satisfied with just a plain Jane Micro-Bus! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Carp is shocked, I say, shocked! SHOCKED!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74591
> 
> 
> Carp is shocked, I say, shocked! SHOCKED!


Going fishing, I presume?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74697


1/7, Christmas is now Christmas passed. DW is de-decoratin, before leaving for her classroom. Daughter #3 preparing to return to Penn State.

Seems like Thanksgiving was just yesterday and now it's all behind us. Please remember to be as nice to others in the coming year, as we all have been during the past few weeks.


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed, it is always fun to sit back and relax, looking back on the periods of social chaos so recently enjoyed. Our decorations are down, re-stowed on the overhead racks in the garage. The oldest granddaughter will be returning to Mississippi State University a week from Sunday. So we are squeezing in all the time with her that is possible. Her Twin brother is taking an early break from Florida Atlantic University (it has no wrestling team) and taking classes locally, as he waits to see which of the wrestling scholarship offers his younger brother will accept for the coming year. At that point he plans gain admittance to and join his brother on the wrestling squad at the school. The two were referred to as the "dynamic duo" at their old high school Ah to be young again! .....and now, back to the grind.  Be kind.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74755


......and if you thought the cost of pet ownership has soared through the roof, how would you like to pick up the tab for taking the mechanical pooch pictured above in for a check-up. Oh, wait just a moment? As tax payers I guess that is exactly what we all have been doing. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

All the essentials for a winning photo


----------



## fishertw

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73689


Bill Harrah in Reno had a Ferrari with a snow plow. It was featured on the back page of a Road and Track somewhere about 30 years ago.


----------



## Oldsarge

Having been to Reno on several occasions (all in January) I understand!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Having been to Reno on several occasions (all in January) I understand!


How was the weather in Reno?


----------



## Oldsarge

Bitter.


----------



## Oldsarge

It must have come as quite a shock to a Republican politician that a Prius driver was armed and knew how to use it. Darwin Award.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75129
> 
> 
> It must have come as quite a shock to a Republican politician that a Prius driver was armed and knew how to use it. Darwin Award.


A predictable, but tragic aspect of today's reality on the open road. However, one many might consider a constructive withdrawal from the shallow end of our gene pool. Having driven in (I think) 47 of these United States of ours, IMHO Florida has collected the highest concentration of overly aggressive Idiot drivers that I have yet to experience.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75413


Are we looking at a photographic expression of a personal experience or is this evidence that someone took just a bit too long to read a very important book in their library? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The latter, I suspect.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

California dreamin'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Why is there a snail on her mouth?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Why is there a snail on her mouth?


....or is it that the painted lady is stuck on the snails tail?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes?


----------



## Oldsarge

The neighbor's grandkids get into Eagle's garage.


----------



## ran23

Back in my Security alarm days, Police were called to a house. They spot a PD Motorcycle in the garage, and asked whose house it was.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Keeping Oregon Weird!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77333


Looking at the photo above, I find myself thinking maybe the summers are not so bad down here! LOL.


----------



## ran23

I bought a snow shovel 3 years ago, still no major snow these years. It's great to pick up leaves.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> I bought a snow shovel 3 years ago, still no major snow these years. It's great to pick up leaves.


The purchase of that snow shovel has been good insurance against a heavy snow. Reminds me of many years back when we moved to Northwest Indiana, sitting right in the snow belt for Lake Michigan. I went to the local Toro dealership and bought the biggest two-stage snowblower they had to sell...and for a couple of years we got lucky and enjoyed surprisingly light snowfalls. However, after that the 24"+ snow dumps returned and over the next couple of decades I literally wore that big snowblower out! LOL.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I bought a snow shovel 3 years ago, still no major snow these years. It's great to pick up leaves.


Why is that you haven't gotten much snow?


----------



## Oldsarge

It rarely snows in Portland.


----------



## ran23

2013 major snow in Southern Oregon. I understand it is once every 20 years. still counting.


----------



## Howard

We get snow here in New York, the most we've gotten was about 2ft of it.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

When the traffic really gets you down.


----------



## Howard

Ever have those days?


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77501
> 
> 
> When the traffic really gets you down.


My wife has always rocket launchers mounted in the car. This could work


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77501
> 
> 
> When the traffic really gets you down.


I could use one of those for driving around the metro Orlando area. Florida drivers are a breed of which to take note and avoid if possible! I live here, so I think I can say that? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure I even want to know . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Eagle moves to the country


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77739
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I even want to know . . .


Note to self: Tell Mrs Eagle to quit playing around with that darned flame thrower! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77921


Where's the rest of the car?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77921


LOL. The bicycle pictured above reminded me of my wife's uncle, who after retiring from Ford motor company some years ago, spent his time tinkering with a seemingly endless series of mechanical projects, one of which was an old bicycle with the front tire removed and replaced with an old manual reel lawn mower assembly. He called it his prototype for an "every mans make it yourself riding lawnmower!" The best part of the story is the darned thing really worked.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

If this is ever released in theaters, I will FIGHT for tickets!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Easter breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ewww . . .


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78815
> 
> 
> Ewww . . .


Cheesecake Factory actually has a "mac n cheese" burger that somewhat represents the pic.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78815
> 
> 
> Ewww . . .


Looks a bit like a 'meat mountain' volcano.....shall we name it Mt Macaroni and Cheeseius? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78815
> 
> 
> Ewww . . .


What the heck is that monstrosity?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Cheesecake Factory actually has a "mac n cheese" burger that somewhat represents the pic.


Have you had it before?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Have you had it before?


No way! i'm not a fan of macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nor am I.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> No way! i'm not a fan of macaroni and cheese.


I love Mac And Cheese.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I love Mac And Cheese.


I think I'm the only one in our family that is not a fan!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78973


Is that the Rocky sound trac I hear playing in the background...."Adrian!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79209


Back when we had a wood heater, I cut, split and stacked a whole lot of firewood, but never as artistically/creatively as that pictured above. Looking back, those really were the days!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79311


Oddle, as we age, it seeme we have more and more of those days! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

So the boys decided to dig a hole.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84045


I do love bikes and I also love leather, but leather bikes...I don't think so! However, I must admit that is some pretty incredible detailing on those leather canvases.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84127


I don't get this.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I don't get this.


Consider how slowly trees grow. Just how old is that tombstone?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Consider how slowly trees grow. Just how old is that tombstone?


It's hard to tell.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

92 Years old and still fit and trim.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> 92 Years old and still fit and trim.
> 
> View attachment 84311


So that's what Mickey looks like without hair.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84216


A Zen garden, in the shape of a sleeping cat...relaxation art forms, eh?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> So that's what Mickey looks like without hair.


Well he is certainly aging well...better than many of us! LOL.


----------



## Clintotron

Peak and Pine said:


> The gentleman for whom the Prince of Wales plaid is named is on the right. The woman for whom most of my grandmother's furniture is named is on the left..
> 
> View attachment 43692


My youngest looks an awful lot like his majesty in this picture...


----------



## Clintotron

Clintotron said:


> My youngest looks an awful lot like his majesty in this picture...


----------



## eagle2250

Clintotron said:


> View attachment 84343


Paraphrasing the singer Nancy Sinatra, Those boots were made for walking" ..and that young man seems to have a strong sense of where hi wants to be going!


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Paraphrasing the singer Nancy Sinatra, Those boots were made for walking" ..and that young man seems to have a strong sense of where hi wants to be going!


"Strong sense". That's ONE way to put it, for sure!! hahaha


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Well he is certainly aging well...better than many of us! LOL.


At least I still have my hair, what's left of it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Clintotron

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84369


Welcome to WorldBurger, home of the WorldBurger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Happy Vernal Equinox


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85259


Looking at that Taillight assembly I am reminded of the actor Arnold Schwarzenegger in the 1990 movie, Total Recall, when he is exposed to the raw Mar's atmosphere. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85656


Indeed I would! Don't they make those great big three wheeler(s) to make it easier for us older folks to ride around the neighborhood on those cloud free, sunny days? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85970


Would we pair the above with Oyster crackers of just plain old broken up saltines? LOL/


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably saltines. It would take a while for oysters to evolve into crackers.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86069


Our neighbor had one of those on their front porch just two days back. Guess it was making an early Easter basket delivery? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

We all know about ball bearings










Well this is a bear balling.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

View from the bridge of the Moskova


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86304


Well I suppose it could be a newly hatched Pterodactyl?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86417


They must have already secured the canopy, as we can no longer see the pilot sitting in the cockpit! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

How to recycle


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86633


Can't help but note that old "puss&Boots is showing a bit of a beer belly! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86699


So work started in 1875?


----------



## Oldsarge

Indignation


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86939
> 
> 
> Indignation


What's Kitty so angry about?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What's Kitty so angry about?


We carnivores don't appreciate being served salad for our dinner! Just saying..... LOL


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> We carnivores don't appreciate being served salad for our dinner! Just saying..... LOL


But Dogs love salad.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> But Dogs love salad.


not my beagle! She’ll drag her food dish to wherever you are, drop and step back & growl!


----------



## Howard

What's she so surprised about?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> not my beagle! She’ll drag her food dish to wherever you are, drop and step back & growl!



Not even a lettuce or tomato?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Not even a lettuce or tomato?


Have you ever had a slice of tomato on your forehead? The Beag will kick tomato slices at you!


----------



## Oldsarge

All the other dogs I've owned have happily eaten fruit like banana or apple cores. I even had a cat that loved cantaloup. The poodle isn't having any of this nonsense. She will eat the vegetables out of homemade soup but only if it's heavily flavored with Polish Sausage. Salad? She licks the dressing off the lettuce and leaves the leaves.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87049


Alas, I have had more than a few days like that! Guess that is why I will never have a bird for a pet. LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Gurdon

Peak and Pine said:


> I'm only posting this as a sentence construction question. Isn't_ She gave it away free..._redundant?
> 
> View attachment 44086


Yes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87264


Is that the original "Buck Roger's" travel trailer? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87392
> 
> 
> View attachment 87393


Cat In The Hat?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Cat In The Hat?


Or more accurately, "Cats On The Hat!" LOL. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Gurdon

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86304


FLOWS, rather than FLOW


----------



## eagle2250

Gurdon said:


> FLOWS, rather than FLOW


Looks like a just hatched Pterodactyl to me? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87734


Looks like "the Wicked Witch" had a big planter, rather than a house" fall on her this time. Dorothy and Toto must still be raising hell in the merry old land of Oz. The battle between good and evil just never seems to end.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Acct2000

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87950


The most eco-friendly superhero costume ever!!


----------



## Oldsarge

handmade Italian loafers


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88041
> 
> 
> handmade Italian loafers


slab some butter on them.


----------



## fishertw

Howard said:


> slab some butter on them.


they've already got toe jam!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88287


VW camper vans must be coming back to America! Long overdue, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

He heard that birthrates in New York were down . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88599


Stiletto heels for a Mermaid......SEXY!


----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88336


I’m on vacation this week so the scale is tipped just a little bit for me.😉


----------



## Oldsarge

The catch of his life!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88697


The fellow in the picture above really needs a haircut! Can't help but wonder how often he visits a barber?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Sorry Guys about the inappropriate picture.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Sorry Guys about the inappropriate picture.


Guess I missed something!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Guess I missed something!


I posted something stupid, that was my fault and I apologized for it.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I posted something stupid, that was my fault and I apologized for it.


Not to worry, if I were to keep a tab on how many stupid things I’ve done, well, I’d understand why the headmaster always had me in the office!


----------



## Oldsarge

Portland life


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88906


Is that Adolf Catler?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89184


 Yeah sure, good luck with that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89211


Looks like a Red Green contraption!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89278


You may have heard of and even enjoyed "Chicago Dogs" as a quick lunch, but this is what is referred to as a "Texas or Western Dog" ! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89345


Well the gentleman pictured above does make a good point....I think? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

An off-road VW bus for the Eagle driveway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89406
> 😲


I hope that's not a energy drink?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89390
> 
> 
> An off-road VW bus for the Eagle driveway.


...Indeed it is, and it scratches my Star Wars fan itch as well! Well done Jedi Master. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89589


What was the name of that cartoon frog who sang "Hello My Honey, Hello My Baby Hello My ragtime gal"?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89567
> 
> 
> View attachment 89568
> 
> 
> View attachment 89569
> 
> 
> View attachment 89570




Four valuable life lessons....and all in the same post. Excellent composition my friend! I sure hope Snoopy is wearing a brimmed hat, sitting out in that bright summer sun. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What was the name of that cartoon frog who sang "Hello My Honey, Hello My Baby Hello My ragtime gal"?


I'm not sure he had one.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm not sure he had one.



His name was Michigan J. Frog.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89589


The above looks like a picture of me way back in December 1972 when I first approached the future Mrs Eagle to introduce myself. She proceeded to kiss me and that top hat has never fit me since that first kiss.


----------



## Oldsarge

Owls can't move their eyes so this is actually impossible but it sure is funny!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89726


Now that's a vehicle, easy to park, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge

Michigan J Frog in retirement.

"Crooooooooooooooooak"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89784
> 
> 
> Michigan J Frog in retirement.
> 
> "Crooooooooooooooooak"


......and it all started with

"Hello my Honey,
Hello my Baby.
hello my ragtime gall...."

He could sing, but was rumored to be a bit of an introvert! Just saying.......


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ancient Chinese bronze pig


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89988


.....and here is a hearty "Amen" to the thought showcased in the photo above! Just cause a guy needs a haircut doesn't mean he is not socially well versed. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Picoatso


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90136


Selfie, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Haute COVID-ture.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90136


Mississippi State's Mascot, "gone fishing!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what this is for or how it's supposed to work. A Mercedes hearse?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90383
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is for or how it's supposed to work. A Mercedes hearse?


Flower vehicle for funeral home?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90383
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this is for or how it's supposed to work. A Mercedes hearse?


I would rather see it as a Mercede's version of a Ford Ranchero /Chevrolet El Camino design. This is just the luxury end of the market.


----------



## Oldsarge

I would guess it is!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90401


I'll add the fish pictured above to my list of alligators and brain eating amoebas as reasons why I will only swim in swimming pools and water parks these days. Just saying......


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90521


That school of Goldfish crackers appear to be playing a game of chicken with the crab on that plate. Indeed, a game that might not end well for the fish! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I want to know the back story on why this sign was considered necessary.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90615
> 
> 
> I want to know the back story on why this sign was considered necessary.


It would appear that a past wannabe elevator passenger suffered a potential catastrophic disappointment.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90649


sandwiches don't dance.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> sandwiches don't dance.


Perhaps a "club sandwich" would be so inclined? What about a "Juicy Lucy" slipping and sliding all over the dance floor.? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90778


deep fried marijuana?


----------



## Oldsarge

Yup


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90823


I've always wanted to be able to park a 'stake-bed' pick-up truck in my driveway. There have been many pick-ups, but never a stake-bed.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mathematicians with insomnia/


----------



## Oldsarge

Vegan sausages


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90933
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematicians with insomnia/


George Jetson's Vespa? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Halloween comes


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90976
> 
> 
> Halloween comes


Looking at the picture above, does anyone recognize their mother-in-law? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91129


Chicken of The Sea?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Let me talk to you about auto insurance.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91516
> 
> 
> Let me talk to you about auto insurance.


But he's supposed to be green.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91730


Why is that person pixelated out?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91730


Oldsarge’s baby pic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91758


😲 

He's about to die!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I bin to da ball game!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92174


He's such a wiener.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92238



A beer for cats?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92271


Great looking pup! Our house beagle passed in mid-September. We’re not ready for another, just yet. Maybe by spring this attack beag might make to our home!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is a real thing, or was. The hose man followed the steam pumper on his bike carrying the hose and nozzle.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92480
> 
> 
> This is a real thing, or was. The hose man followed the steam pumper on his bike carrying the hose and nozzle.


What was it used for?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What was it used for?


to put out fires.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> to put out fires.


Could it also be used for if you wanted a quick drink of water?


----------



## Winhes2




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is too true to be funny!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93993


That looks like the face of our new beag! Same color and expression! Our former beag passed last September. For Christmas, SWMBO adopted another for us, and he is the polar opposite of the former.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> That looks like the face of our new beag! Same color and expression! Our former beag passed last September. For Christmas, SWMBO adopted another for us, and he is the polar opposite of the former.


Ah luv beagles!


----------

